# Victorial Day weekend and the Whiski Jack rental pool?



## tartanwood (Feb 12, 2011)

Has anyone used the rental pool for Whiski Jack Resorts in Whistler?  Did you get much income from it?

We own a fixed week in mid-May.  We can never use that week ourselves, so we have always deposited it with either RCI or with Dial An Exchange.  We are building up a back-log of deposits, however, so we are considering renting it this year.

We have thought about renting it in the past, but we weren't sure it was worth the hassle of doing it ourselves.  I might be willing to give the rental pool a try if there is any chance that we might get a decent return (i.e., enough to cover our MF).

This year our week coincides with Victoria Day weekend.  Is there typically much activity in Whistler for that holiday?  

With that holiday, is there likely to be enough demand in the area to make the rental pool a good option?


----------

